# [gdb] Erreur de compilation avec readline (résolu)

## glegall

Salut à tous,

j'ai une erreur quand je compile gdb cette erreur est liée avec readline.

log compilation:

```

     ../sim/mips/libsim.a -lreadline ../opcodes/libopcodes.a ../bfd/libbfd.a  ../libiberty/libiberty.a ../libdecnumber/libdecnumber.a    -ldl -lncurses -lz -lm    ../libiberty/libiberty.a  build-gnulib/import/libgnu.a -ldl -Wl,--dynamic-list=./proc-service.list

tui-io.o: In function `tui_setup_io':

/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1/gdb/./tui/tui-io.c:567: undefined reference to `_rl_echoing_p'

/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1/gdb/./tui/tui-io.c:567: undefined reference to `_rl_echoing_p'

/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1/gdb/./tui/tui-io.c:523: undefined reference to `_rl_echoing_p'

/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1/gdb/./tui/tui-io.c:523: undefined reference to `_rl_echoing_p'

/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1/gdb/./tui/tui-io.c:528: undefined reference to `_rl_echoing_p'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [Makefile:1247: gdb] Error 1

make[2] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1/gdb »

make[1]: *** [Makefile:8613: all-gdb] Error 2

make[1] : on quitte le répertoire « /usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1 »

make: *** [Makefile:834: all] Error 2

emake failed

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1::community failed (compile phase):

 *   (no error message)

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line 133:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2552:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1::community'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1::community'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/usr/targets/current/log/sys-devel:gdb-7.7.1:20170510-124619.log'.

 * For convenience, a symlink to the build log is located at '/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1'

 * S: '/usr/targets/frog-dev-4.8.3.6/build/portage/sys-devel/gdb-7.7.1/work/gdb-7.7.1'

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

job-working-directory: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

```

gdb version: 7.7.1

readline version: 7.0

```

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --host=mipsel-sourcery-linux-gnu --target=mipsel-sourcery-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --disable-werror --with-system-readline --disable-nls

```

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider !

 Merci...

----------

## k-root

https://lists.gnu.org/archive/html/bug-readline/2016-04/msg00018.html

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour glegall.

Cela fait un petit moment que je me retiens, mais aujourd'hui c'est tournée générale, c'est ton 4e thread qui me démange  :Wink: 

Peux-tu s'il te plaît mettre le titre de ton thread au bon format? (cf le thread en post-it ** COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? ** qui amène à celui-ci).

----------

## glegall

Salut à tous,

Je vous remercie il faut remplacer dans le fichier gdb-7.7.1/gdb/tui/tui-io.c

Patch (dans la fonction : void tui_setup_io (int mode))  ligne ~511

```

  - tui_old_rl_echoing_p = _rl_echoing_p;

  + tui_old_rl_echoing_p = readline_echoing_p;

  -  _rl_echoing_p = 0;

  + readline_echoing_p = 0;  

  - _rl_echoing_p = tui_old_rl_echoing_p;

  + readline_echoing_p = tui_old_rl_echoing_p;

```

ça suffit pour patcher gdb/readline

Pour ce qui est des postes je vais essayer de m’améliorer !!

++

----------

## El_Goretto

 *glegall wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est des postes je vais essayer de m’améliorer !!

 

MMmmm, ce n'est pas encore tout à fait le bon format: je te suggère quelque chose comme: "[gdb] Erreur de compilation avec readline (résolu)"

Merci pour tes efforts  :Smile: 

----------

